# HD radio receiver E46 M3 best location



## Royce (Oct 28, 2007)

I am about to install the Dice HD radio receiver setup I purchased from you and was wondering where is the best locations for the receiver to be mounted...in the glovebox ?


Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2006)

The best place is in fact behind the glovebox, and you can see how to remove it in our video links on our website www.bavsound.com or on www.youtube.com.

On our website you can go to the Dice product listings, find your vehicle, and then click on the installation link for a host of videos and .pdf files.

On youtube.com, you can just search Bavarian Soundwerks E46 and you'll find the install videos.

The install's a breeze, I promise...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Royce said:


> I am about to install the Dice HD radio receiver setup I purchased from you and was wondering where is the best locations for the receiver to be mounted...in the glovebox ?
> 
> Thank you


Behind the glovebox is best - we have a step-by-step tutorial on how to remove it here: http://www.europeanautosource.com/support-center/index.php?x=&mod_id=2&id=35

There is a empty location on the left there the module can be placed. The iPod can be placed in the glovebox or the center console/eurotray if an extension cable is used.

Let me know if you should have any further questions and we'll be happy to assist.


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

*How about in a E46 Touring?*



tom @ eas said:


> Behind the glovebox is best - we have a step-by-step tutorial on how to remove it here: http://www.europeanautosource.com/support-center/index.php?x=&mod_id=2&id=35
> 
> There is a empty location on the left there the module can be placed. The iPod can be placed in the glovebox or the center console/eurotray if an extension cable is used.
> 
> Let me know if you should have any further questions and we'll be happy to assist.


Tom,

I received my Dice order last week & started to install it this morning.

I have a 2003 325xiT Touring & my thoughts were to install the Dice in the left rear corner of the car, in the area where the CD Changer normally goes. This is where I now have my Sirius receiver & where I had my IceLink connected to the audio system.

After tearing apart the left rear corner, pulling out the rear seat bottom cushion, pulling out the console & pulling out the IceLink cable, I figured out that the iPod cable is not long enough to connect to the Dice unit if installed back there. Also, the antenna cable will not reach. Are there extension cables available for both the iPod cable & the Antenna cable, or should I install the Dice behind (or is it ahead?) of the glove box?

I have the "Euro Tray" in my console & plan on keeping my iPod in it, with the cable running to the "Euro Tray"


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mbushnell said:


> Tom,
> 
> I received my Dice order last week & started to install it this morning.
> 
> ...


I used a 6ft extension cable in order to have the iPod reside in the eurotray, we have them available on the site here:

*Extension cable for DICE iPod Dock connector (6 feet)*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?&products_id=878

When all said and done - the install looks great! :thumbup:


----------

